# 8ft inshore rod blank



## quincyj34 (Jul 25, 2011)

Any recommendations on a 8ft inshore blank? I will be using with a 4k size reel with 15lb or 20lb braid. Ill mostly use it for artificials but ill but honest I use my inshore rods for everything and Im pretty sure I want a MH. Ive seen the shimano inshore blanks but I havent seen a black blank or Im looking in the wrong places.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.therodroom.com/shop/pc/REVCB80MH-RAINSHADOW-RX7-CRANKBAIT-182p4896.htm


----------

